# February 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to February's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, JD3P!*

JD3P (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

daisyrules406 (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

spaceyJC (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Hallyx (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaMummy87 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBoy51 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunset02 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InStitches (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bserrano2 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Alyssalovesbettas (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Greenapp1es (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeon (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

briemonique (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BlueSky99 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MissMicki (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

cousiniguana (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

fishtankwatcher (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nova betta (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

KORHC (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Abhinand (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PonyJumper101 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PurpleJay (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SunnySideIvy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Shepaski (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Bettaislife14 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Minty1612 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Soph7244 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JessikaSky (0 votes)


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow - a lot of bettas *got votes* this time around! So many great betta pictures out there!

Congrats JD3P!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

good job everyone!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Congrats to EVERYONE who posted a picture. Glad to see the voting was spread out a little more this time. Great job all.


----------

